# Audition video



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

I made it into the final round of the senior division of the CPTF competition. The video was taken by my technologically illiterate parents, but the sound is acceptable.
I played:
Beethoven- Variations on "Nel cor piu non mi sento"
Chopin- Nocturne in F#, op. 15, no.2
Debussy- La Puerta del Vino.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

That is quite an accomplishment. Hearty congratulations are
indeed in order here! :cheers:


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks! I worked very hard.


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

samurai said:


> That is quite an accomplishment. Hearty congratulations are
> indeed in order here! :cheers:


Thank you! I really appreciate people watching me play!


----------

